# alum public hunting



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

if I went out today to scout around do you think I would be safe? I don't know how crowded alum gets 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> if I went out today to scout around do you think I would be safe? I don't know how crowded alum gets
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Safe from what? I have hunted there and I always feel safe. Lots and lots of thickets that deer can hide in. This thread should probably be in the hunting section and not under fishing reports.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

it's under central ohio which makes more since than hunting since hunting covers all of ohio. and I mean safe from other hunters I was just curious to how crowded it gets and if it is east to cross paths with another hunter.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

sense*


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Its the closest public hunting land to a large metro area. It's going to be crowded.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you'll be as safe as you would be while hunting. when im in my tree I wear a hunter orange hat. when im down on the ground I like to wear a vest and my hat. it just makes me feel better if I have a lot of orange on when im on the ground.
sherman


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Today you are fine. It's like a ghost town!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

yeah I just scouted an area spooked lots of turkey's one was 4 feet to my right and took flight it scared the crap out of me but it was the biggest turkey I've seen.. saw no traces of any deer a few tracks near the road and that's about it 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

I have fished alum for a while now never hunted it was wondering if anybody ever killed any deer out if there i hunt down south i have seen lots of deer around the lake mostly does a few bucks 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

well I have been hunting it seen a lot of deer but no shot yet I'm still learning 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Well hopefully you will get a shot at a nice buck in there i wouldnt even know where to hunt in there good luck to you 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Texican said:


> Well hopefully you will get a shot at a nice buck in there i wouldnt even know where to hunt in there good luck to you
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


what I did was search public hunting alum on googled looked at the map and hiked around mid day to find tracks. good luck to you


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Make sure the map you are looking at is the new 2013 "color" map. Gun hunting and bow hunting areas have changed dramatically this year. I will be there in the snow tomorrow.
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

I looked at the colored map looks confusing to me id be afraid that i would be hunting in a no hunting zone or be trespassing on someone i hunted Deer creek with a buddy of mine i didnt move around much and didnt see any deer was more worried about getting in trouble than hunting 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

private and no hunting is well marked you dont have to worry about that bow only south of 36 and 37


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Has anyone killed any out there this year

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

